# restaurants on Grand Caymen



## dgleason (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be headed to Grand Caymen the end of October and would like some suggestions for inexpensive/reasonable resturants for dinner.  We are staying in the 7 mile beach area.  I am hearing from so many people that the restaurants are very expensive.  We eat breakfast and lunch in our unit. Thanks so much for your help.:whoopie:


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Oct 2, 2012)

The best meal we had in GC during our trip last year was at the Tim Buk Tuu. It is a small, storefront restaurant in West Bay that is open for breakfast, lunch and dinner. The portions were large and the prices were very reasonable. Since it only had indoor seating for about 20, you may want to try an early dinner to avoid a crowd.


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 3, 2012)

I put our restaurant reviews in my review of the Grand Caymanian Resort in the TUG Marketplace.  Check it out.  Trip Advisor is also a good place.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 3, 2012)

There are a number of nice restaurants on Grand Cayman but what would you consider inexpensive/reasonable?  Grand Cayman-home of the $10 hamburger. ;-)


----------



## amanda14 (Oct 4, 2012)

Grand Cayman and inexpensive is an oxymoron


----------



## mecllap (Oct 6, 2012)

If you go to a "restaurant" you will likely find rather high prices.  More casual places like the Sunset House (wonderful at sunset time) or Coconut Joe's -- the prices are rather reasonable.  I second checking out the Trip Advisor Grand Cayman forum -- lots of good info on eating places.  "Eats" across from the Westin is almost a diner -- cheap breakfast (use coupon -- pick up the books at the airport).  I have a couple of trips described in my blog (below link), but unfortunately didn't finish writing up the last trip.  I don't eat out much, tho, but I do visit various sites aroung the island -- I recommend getting a rental car if you can.


http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/mecllap/page-4.html


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 8, 2012)

What's reasonable to one is expensive to another so it's hard to provide meaningful advice without an actual number.

Cayman is generally considered to be expensive but that depends on what you want to eat.  

Towards the lower end of the price scale you should be looking at the following (may get out for less than 20CI per person, no drinks):

Chicken! Chicken!
Lone Star
Deckers
Margaritaville
Burger King/KFC


Mid-range (figure on no less than 20CI per plate, no drinks):
Ragazzi
Yoshi Sushi
Over the Edge

At the higher end (if you have to ask the price, don't go):
Grand Old House
Pappagallo
Calypso Grill
Hemingways


You can eat for less on island, you just can't drink for less.  So if you plan on having dinner and having a couple of drinks you're going to pay.




dgleason said:


> I will be headed to Grand Caymen the end of October and would like some suggestions for inexpensive/reasonable resturants for dinner.  We are staying in the 7 mile beach area.  I am hearing from so many people that the restaurants are very expensive.  We eat breakfast and lunch in our unit. Thanks so much for your help.:whoopie:


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 8, 2012)

I consider that very good and accurate information, Caribbeansun. Over the Edge and Pappagallo's are a couple of our personal favorites. We also never miss at least one stop at Casanova's (by the Sea) and Hard Rock Cafe. Haven't been to The Lighthouse for a while but remember it as being very good as well as somewhat expensive. Last trip we found Tukka to be good also.


----------

